# Could the PB have existed back then?



## blhowes (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm still in the dark ages with regard to much of church history. I've heard bits and pieces here and there about what it was like historically between baptists and paedobaptists, mostly of course from baptist preachers. I was wondering, from your reading of church history (pick one, two, or however many questions you'd like to):

1. How bad was the persecution of baptists by paedobaptists, and vice versa if that was the case?

2. Were baptists persecuted more because of their beliefs or for their critique of paedobaptist beliefs?

3. Do you agree that the persecution was justified? Why/why not? If not, why the persecution?

4. Do you think, if the technology were available, that the PB as it now is could have existed back then?

5. In spite of the persecutions and differences that existed then, were there still 'forums' back then for them to discuss differences in a civil manner?

6. We for the most part are pretty civil on the PB in our discussions with those of opposing viewpoints. What do you think our forefathers (paedo or baptist) would have thought about this type of forum?


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 28, 2007)

Google the Martyr's Mirror. A lot of Anabaptists included. Here is a link:http://www.homecomers.org/mirror/contents.htm


----------



## Chris (Jan 28, 2007)

blhowes said:


> 4. Do you think, if the technology were available, that the PB as it now is could have existed back then?



Probably not - and even today, we should be exceedingly careful to season these topics with much grace and patience towards each other. 

Having said that, I find church history fascinating, and love to see it discussed.


----------



## blhowes (Jan 28, 2007)

trevorjohnson said:


> Google the Martyr's Mirror. A lot of Anabaptists included. Here is a link:http://www.homecomers.org/mirror/contents.htm



Thanks, Trevor. It looks like interesting reading.

In just poking around a bit, what I read so far seems to be persecution of believers by 'unbelievers', mostly by an apostate catholic church. Are there certain periods in history that would cover the "tension" that existed between the believing baptists and believing presbyterian/congregationalists? Was that tension to the point where people were actually martyred for their faith? (I can't imagine somebody like Calvin, for example, requiring somebody to recant or be martyred, the way the catholic church did)


----------



## blhowes (Jan 28, 2007)

Chris said:


> Probably not - and even today, we should be exceedingly careful to season these topics with much grace and patience towards each other.


From what you've learned about church history, how intense did the disputes between Presbyterians/Congregationalists and baptists get? Do you have any feel for it (I don't)?



Chris said:


> Having said that, I find church history fascinating, and love to see it discussed.


The little I have read is fascinating. I can't imagine living in some of the situations, for example, that are described in Foxe's Book of Martyrs. Amazing accounts of bravery (faith).


----------



## Chris (Jan 28, 2007)

blhowes said:


> From what you've learned about church history, how intense did the disputes between Presbyterians/Congregationalists and baptists get? Do you have any feel for it (I don't)?



I know just enough to know when to keep quiet and wait for the experts to show up!  



> The little I have read is fascinating. I can't imagine living in some of the situations, for example, that are described in Foxe's Book of Martyrs. Amazing accounts of bravery (faith).




Indeed.


----------

